# Trophy Trout



## D’s project boat (10 mo ago)

I caught a 24" sea trout on the NC Outerbanks during august which is an uncommon time to catch a trout much less to catch a trophy-sized one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

D’s project boat said:


> I caught a 24" sea trout on the NC Outerbanks during august which is an uncommon time to catch a trout much less to catch a trophy-sized one.
> View attachment 214446


Solid mustard mouth.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Just wondering what rod/reel you was usen and what bait & lure?
You released him right 😉 into the peanut oil 😜

You know your supposed to carry a action figure with you to pose with your catch to make it look even bigger, 🤣 a guy awhile back had a post showing his catch with one was funny 😁

Cant find that post but cant believe they actually make a action figure called The Duke" just for that purpose....


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Congrats. Having spent 20years in E.NC I know how rare of a catch that is, especially this time of year.


----------



## D’s project boat (10 mo ago)

Silent Drifter said:


> Just wondering what rod/reel you was usen and what bait & lure?
> You released him right 😉 into the peanut oil 😜
> 
> You know your supposed to carry a action figure with you to pose with your catch to make it look even bigger, 🤣 a guy awhile back had a post showing his catch with one was funny 😁
> ...


I caught him off a dock using a surf rod with a regular bottom rig and I was using live minnows as bait. It was weird cause I was expecting to catch a drum and when he hit it I could barely tell what was on the line but once I started reeling it in the fish started to fight.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Where do the trout in NC go this time of year?


----------



## vinnie (12 mo ago)

Very nice D..Got lucky hooking this gator in Ransom bay. Ate the chartreuse clouser. The trout have come back strong after the freeze in south Texas. She swam away strong.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

vinnie said:


> Very nice D..Got lucky hooking this gator in Ransom bay. Ate the chartreuse clouser. The trout have come back strong after the freeze in south Texas. She swam away strong.
> View attachment 214724


They are still recovering and will continue to do so as long as they are given a chance! That’s a damn nice yellow mouth!


----------



## jr912 (Feb 4, 2021)

Thats a fatty!


----------



## isubarui (Aug 10, 2015)

There is a healthy belly on that fish for summer. Nice job.


----------



## TexasRedChasers (Jan 21, 2013)

My personal best this year. Was 28 & 3/4” and 8.7lbs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Why is it on a stringer? Nice fish


----------



## TexasRedChasers (Jan 21, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why is it on a stringer? Nice fish


Because it was the winner of a 24ft boat. You may not agree with that decision, and I can respect that.


----------



## FloridaFrank1992 (Dec 3, 2020)

Beautiful Fish!


----------



## Sirhc30 (7 mo ago)

TexasRedChasers said:


> Because it was the winner of a 24ft boat. You may not agree with that decision, and I can respect that.


Tell me how many I need to put on a stringer...I'm with you.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wish tournaments would stop putting bounties on big trout, it’s unnecessary and not good for the trophy trout fishery. The CCA STAR is the worst about it.


----------



## Sirhc30 (7 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wish tournaments would stop putting bounties on big trout, it’s unnecessary and not good for the trophy trout fishery. The CCA STAR is the worst about it.


I agree but I bet you there are far more big trout being kept by average anglers than there are by tournaments.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sirhc30 said:


> I agree but I bet you there are far more big trout being kept by average anglers than there are by tournaments.


How do you know that and why does it matter how many? None would be a better number. I wish we treated speckled trout with the same respect as largemouth bass get. I’m not going to argue with you, I know where I stand.


----------



## Sirhc30 (7 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How do you know that and why does it matter how many? None would be a better number. I wish we treated speckled trout with the same respect as largemouth bass get. I’m not going to argue with you, I know where I stand.


Maybe you misunderstood the point I'm trying to make. Anglers who appreciate the sport and respect the species will return big fish on most occasions for as long as they can go back unharmed. On the other side of that spectrum, there are anglers who will keep every bull red, big bass, or gator trout with no care in the world about how much of a difference one fish can make. The ratio of those who fish with that mentality far outnumbers those like yourself and me for that matter. In saying that, the problem isn't necessarily the tournament scene and what it induces. The lack of education and laws are to blame if you really want to identify the problem. Flounder gigging for both public and commercial drives me absolutely nuts. I view it as similar to spotlight hunting deer, you're killing a fish when it's the most vulnerable. Many will disagree, again until laws are put in place what can you do?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sirhc30 said:


> Maybe you misunderstood the point I'm trying to make. Anglers who appreciate the sport and respect the species will return big fish on most occasions for as long as they can go back unharmed. On the other side of that spectrum, there are anglers who will keep every bull red, big bass, or gator trout with no care in the world about how much of a difference one fish can make. The ratio of those who fish with that mentality far outnumbers those like yourself and me for that matter. In saying that, the problem isn't necessarily the tournament scene and what it induces. The lack of education and laws are to blame if you really want to identify the problem. Flounder gigging for both public and commercial drives me absolutely nuts. I view it as similar to spotlight hunting deer, you're killing a fish when it's the most vulnerable. Many will disagree, again until laws are put in place what can you do?


Same damn argument I’ve been having with people for over a decade and yours is just about the same response too. Glad to help you get your 20 posts so you could list your boat. Are you sticking around or ghosting after the sale?


----------

